# Ποιος είπε φούντο? Ψέματα! Δε φτάσαμε ποτέ…



## Marduke

Anyone can translate this greek sentence please?


----------



## beatrizg

Marduke said:
			
		

> Anyone can translate this greek sentence please?


 
Hola Marduke.

¿Estás seguro que dicen "φούντο"? Yo no conozco esa palabra.
Are you sure it says "φούντο"? I haven´t heard that word.

Ποιος είπε: ¿Quién dijo...? (Who said...?)

Ψέματα!: ¡Mentiras! (Lies!)

Δε φτάσαμε ποτέ… No llegamos nunca... (We never arrived...)


----------



## remosfan

beatrizg, I had the same problem as you, with the word φούντο. I did some googling, though, and it seems to mean "crash". I found that πάει για φούντο means "is headed for a crash."


----------



## Marduke

Thanks a lot! Yeah I was having problems with that word as well, but thanks anyway!


----------



## beatrizg

Υοu're right guys. The word exists. It's not in my Greek/English dictionary.

However, I checked G. Babiniotis Dictionary (Λεξικό της Νεας Ελληνικής Γλώσσας), where φούντο (from Latin "fundus") is defined as: o πυθμένας, ο πάτος της θάλασσας. (el fondo del mar). And "πάω για φούντο" βουλιάζω (I'm sinking / me hundo) or I'm heading for complete failure / destruction... 

I'm going to teach my teenage son a Greek word tomorrow.  

Καληνύχτα!


----------



## redsstone

ωραίο! κ' εγώ έμαθα.


----------



## mrno

"Φούντο" here means "throw the anchor" to stop sailing.


----------



## ireney

Kavadias eh? Urgh! He doesn't always make much sense but I'd agree with mrno here. It means "drop anchor". At leat that makes more sense in context.


----------

